# Glycol and threaded pipe...?



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am running a commercial job at the moment that was bid with black sch 40 steel threaded pipe in place of copper to save $$$. Of course I am concerned about leaks. I am a mega lock pipe dope fan. Is there a product out there specifically made for this purpose? Something to help guard against leaks?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Expando.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

6010,7018

Stick it in deep.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Jklsr55 said:


> I am running a commercial job at the moment that was bid with black sch 40 steel threaded pipe in place of copper to save $$$. Of course I am concerned about leaks. I am a mega lock pipe dope fan. Is there a product out there specifically made for this purpose? Something to help guard against leaks?


Use teflon and pipe dope and you will be good. By the way is this a closed loop system for cooling or heating?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/metal-corrosion-resistance-d_491.html


heres a link for types of pipe and how good they are or aren't for certain liquids and gas


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Loctite makes a very good thread SEALANT...


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.gasoila.com/images/pdf/catalog/Gasoila-Catalog 2010.pdf

I use the soft set (blue can), never used it for glycol, but never had a problem with leaks. Used it on a 2 1/2" black for lp, no problems

Scroll down to page 4 for approved applications


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

justme said:


> Use teflon and pipe dope and you will be good. By the way is this a closed loop system for cooling or heating?


Justme,

Thanks for the reply. It is a heating only system. It was bid using steel pipe instead of copper for $$ reasons. As I understand saving money on material it is labor that represents the majority of the cost. I must admit I am nervous about getting this project finished under budget. All the minutia of connecting baseboard radiation with screwed fittings, ect. I'll give it my best shot.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

Rectorseal tru-blue


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Loctite makes a very good thread SEALANT...


PST? :thumbup:


----------



## Brian Ayres (Sep 9, 2012)

Good luck. I'd lean towards True Blue. That being said I've only done two glycol set ups and the first one leaked. The second we used True Blue with no problems. The leaking one was for a Hospital's emergency generator and the 3" lines leaked like a sieve even though we used 36" wrenches with TU-555 which is usually a great assist in sealing hard to deal pipe. We had to take it apart a couple times before we switched to True Blue.

Let us know what you use, and how well it works,

Brian Ayres


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Ive done many systems with glycol and black pipe.headers I use tape and either blue block or leaklock, both similar to true blue or blue monster, I only use megalock on potable water pipe with tape also. Megalock on fuel lines I found out the hard way = megaleaks. But ya cant go wrong with expando and good old lampwick If you have that kind of time to mix the stuff. My first boss was 65 years old he made me use expando on everything, ive modernized since getting my licence. One thing I know has a problem with glycol is pro press fittings, they only last so long before the antifreeze eats up the o-rings. Had boiler on a snow melt system leak from every fitting once.


----------



## frisco kid (Dec 18, 2008)

theplumbinator said:


> One thing I know has a problem with glycol is pro press fittings, they only last so long before the antifreeze eats up the o-rings. Had boiler on a snow melt system leak from every fitting once.


...wow, did your propress leaks happen with FKM High Temp O-rings?


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Don't remember the brand of fittings, I do remember cutting out everything and sweating it all back together. Also remember Ferguson telling my boss at the time they wouldn't warranty the product due to incompatible chemicals added to the system.


----------

